

Your favorite Thursday sandwich - alex_marchant
http://www.marco.org/2013/03/21/thursday-sandwich

======
sedev
User data sovereignty is, in my opinion, the next big thing that folks like
the Free Software Foundation should be harping on. There's already some noise
about it, but unfortunately the FSF, the EFF, and similar organizations are
still to a considerable extent fighting yesterday's battles.

Another question to consider: when you frame the issues around "user data
sovereignty," do you pick up the support of people who don't want to be
associated with the FSF but who are on the right side of the issues?

